# some pictures of the new baby



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

well hes not read to come home yet but heres pictures the breeder sent me 

the yellow sided was sold so i went for my first choice wee cinnamon

no ides what one here










or in the next couple of pics



















2nd one in on the right i think 










in these 2 hes on the left


----------



## Helly2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

aww, how sweet! He already looks like a bundle of mischief!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

*Conures*

The cinnamon is the bird on the left of the bottom picture.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The cinnamon is the bird on the left of the bottom picture.


thats what i said above the pictures lol


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

ooooooooooooo They are great fun! Gorgeous babies! 
Looking forward to my own soon, I hope! lol
My pair have been humping and spending lots of time in the nest box. 
So can't wait to have a clutch of lovely noisey babies that will be as ear splitting as their parents Jess and Tom. And even tho they drive us bonkers at times with the noise, hubby just agreed when I said I would be keeping a Pineapple if she has one lol


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

They're all so cute :flrt:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> ooooooooooooo They are great fun! Gorgeous babies!
> Looking forward to my own soon, I hope! lol
> My pair have been humping and spending lots of time in the nest box.
> So can't wait to have a clutch of lovely noisey babies that will be as ear splitting as their parents Jess and Tom. And even tho they drive us bonkers at times with the noise, hubby just agreed when I said I would be keeping a Pineapple if she has one lol


What pair do you have? I used to breed loads of the GCC mutations & can give you some clues to spotting if you have a pineapple in the clutch of babies :2thumb: I now only have 1 pair of Pineapples and hoping they get their act together at some point - the male only came here last month, so early days.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> What pair do you have? I used to breed loads of the GCC mutations & can give you some clues to spotting if you have a pineapple in the clutch of babies :2thumb: I now only have 1 pair of Pineapples and hoping they get their act together at some point - the male only came here last month, so early days.


Theres few as good as Ken on Green-Cheeks! :no1:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

ken dearest will you be handrearing any if they do have babys

if so put me down for one as if i cant meet you at least i can have a baby from you lmao 

that just dont sound right xxx


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> ken dearest will you be handrearing any if they do have babys
> 
> if so put me down for one as if i cant meet you at least i can have a baby from you lmao
> 
> that just dont sound right xxx


PMSL I knew what you meant........

As for the parrots, I no longer hand rear them...........all mine are now parent reared (just wished the darned skunks would rear their own too!! I am shattered hand rearing these kits :lol2

However I will probably handle all the babies as much as possible, so they would be pretty steady & make reasonable pets - IF they breed of course lol.

Colin - there are many more who are much more advanced in GCC breeding & knowledge than I :blush: but I am of course happy to pass on any info if people so wanted.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> PMSL I knew what you meant........
> 
> 
> However I will probably handle all the babies as much as possible, so they would be pretty steady & make reasonable pets - IF they breed of course lol.
> ...


o i would still be interested in a parent reared if they where steady birds x


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> PMSL I knew what you meant........
> 
> As for the parrots, I no longer hand rear them...........all mine are now parent reared (just wished the darned skunks would rear their own too!! I am shattered hand rearing these kits :lol2
> 
> ...


Ssshhhhh :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

well hes ready to come home this weekend cant wait :flrt:


----------

